# NW PA nad WNY Herfers JAn 1st



## raodwarior (Oct 28, 2006)

1st annual NW PA herfers New Years herf. Leaf Lovers Tobacconist in North East, PA 3 itl ???. Bring your favorite Beverage..just in case they don't already have it sitting around and join us for our first New Years day herf.


----------

